# Tupi



## GamblingCamel

*A Super Rádio Tupi *é uma rádio brasileira do Rio de Janeiro, fundada em 1935 pela Assis Chateaubriand. O apelido da rádio era "Cacique do ar". 

I know that the Tupis are an indigenous South American tribe and language group and that "tupiniquim" is often associated with Brazil in general.
Etymologically, when did the words TUPI and BRASILEIRO start to be identified with each other?  Did this usage pre-date the radio station?


----------



## machadinho

"Tupi, or not Tupi: that is the question" (Oswald de Andrade: pt en)


----------



## Istriano

_Tupi _e _brasileiro _não são sinônimos.
No entanto, _tupiniquim _virou endônimo de _brasileiro_.
(os exônimos para _brasileiro _são: _brazuca _(usado pelos portugueses),
e, infelizmente, _carioca_, usado na Europa (mas nunca em Portugal, eles sabem a diferença entre _brasileiro _e _carioca_)).
Segundo o dicionário Houaiss, a palavra tupiniquim foi registrada, pela primeira vez, no ano de  1890 e vem da
palavra   _tupinã_'_ki_  que singifica 'os parentes colaterais dos tupis'.

Quanto ao nome do nosso país, às vezes se usa a palavra Pindorama (significa ''país das palmeiras''), o nome original do Brasil
http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/buscar.php?palavra=Pindorama

, que aliás é o nome oficial do país no idioma guarani (o idioma oficial do Paraguai, junto com o espanhol):
http://gn.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pindorama


----------



## GamblingCamel

Istriano said:


> _Tupi _e _brasileiro _não são sinônimos.
> No entanto, _tupiniquim _virou endônimo de _brasileiro_.


Hi I. It's your profile description that set me off on this TUPI path.
In respect to _tupiniquim_, I don't understand the lexical significance of the NIQUIM suffix. Is that fairly common in Brazilian PT?

PINDORAMA has zilch recognition in the States.  Even CARIOCA is barely known.

Thanks for the Houaiss definition of "tupiniquim". What does "os parentes colaterais dos tupis" mean?  Tribes that speak a similar TUPI language?
I presume that "tupinã'ki" is some kind of group self-identifier in an indigenous language.

_Haha. It's a blast keeping up with your successive edits, I. It's like a real time MMORPG._


----------



## Istriano

Os parentes colaterais dos tupis = Collateral relatives of Tup Indians, relatives of Tupis' (from another side)

_qui _means _sharp _in Tupi, so _tupiniquim _may mean _cut off from Tupis; similar to Tupis, but not identical

_There is also a capixaba Native American tribe called _tupiniquins_, from Aracruz (ES).

I learned Tupi for one year only, but it was difficult. _Tupiniquins _(the tribe) lives in the north of the state of Espírito Santo, and southern Bahia (close to the border with ES).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Istriano said:


> Os parentes colaterais dos tupis = Collateral cousins of Tupi's, cousins of Tupi's (from another side)



Is this the group of related tribes ("cousins")? (From Wiki.pt)
Caetés
Potiguaras
Tabajaras
Temiminós
Tupinambás
Tupinaés
Tupiniquins

Maybe in EN it'd be better to refer to the TUPIS as a "cluster of tribes". I notice that PT uses "tronco".


----------



## machadinho

Há inúmeras palavras extremamente correntes no Português Brasileiro que, originárias do tupi-guarani, não se usam em Portugal, na África e Ásia. Uma vez pedi um suco de abacaxi (ananás, _pineapple_) lá pelos lados de Angola e ficaram me olhando com aquele assombro! Se tivesse pedido um suco de abacaxi em Portugal, teriam me trazido o suco certo?

GC, o vocabulário do inglês norte-americano foi influenciado pelas línguas indígenas, para além de Manhattan, Massachusetts, etc?


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Uma vez pedi um suco de abacaxi (ananá, _pineapple_) lá pelos lados de Angola e ficaram me olhando com aquele assombro! Se tivesse pedido um suco de abacaxi em Portugal, teriam me trazido o suco certo?


Não sei. Provavelmente, perguntar-te-iam se não querias *sumo* de ananá*s*! É que nós comemos abacaxi, mas bebemos apenas sumo de ananás!


----------



## machadinho

Mas que interessante, Alentugano! Poderia listar outros termos tupi que chegaram em Portugal?

Nota: Como está dentro do contexto (tupi) e sei que não vai gerar uma lista enorme, apenas alguns exemplos, resolvi reabrir, M.


----------



## joaosilva

Tentei consultar palavras de origem tupi usadas no Brasil... Não encontrei nada de jeito... Podias dar um link ou colocar ejemplos de palavras de amplo uso no Brasil. E assim fica mais fácil para nós sabermos se as usamos em Portugal ou não. Apesar de termos muitas palavras vindas do Brasil não somos conscientes se são de origem tupi ou qualquer outro (outro grupo indígena, africano, italiano, português antigo, etc.)
Daquilo que eu vi, temos tanga e pipoca


----------



## Vanda

João, as palavras de origem tupi entraram para nosso português principalmente referente a topônimos, frutas, animais, comida em geral, coisas que têm só por aqui mesmo. Por esse motivo acredito que não haverá muita coisa por aí, a não ser que tenha sido levada daqui.

Aqui consta uma lista das palavras de origem tupi no português.


----------



## GamblingCamel

TANGA: 1. Vest. Peça vegetal, de couro, penas etc. com que certos povos primitivos cobrem a área do sexo e os quadris; TANGUEIRO; TAPA-SEXO
_De tanga_: Gír. Em situação financeira ruim, na miséria.
[*Do quimbundo* tanga. Quimbundo = Língua banta falada em Angola pelos ambundos.]

PIPOCA: 1. Grão de milho arrebentado ao calor do fogo, para se comer
[Do tupi pi'poka.]


----------



## machadinho

Caramuru¹ chegou aí, João?
(Resposta: vários!)

 ¹[kaɾamu'ru] português; restaurador; europeu; e obra de Santa Rita Durão


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Caramuru¹ chegou aí, João?
> (Resposta: vários!)
> 
> ¹[kaɾamu'ru] português; restaurador; europeu; e obra de Santa Rita Durão



CARAMURU: Hist. Pol. Membro do partido político que, sob a chefia de José Bonifácio (1763-1838), pleiteava a restauração de D.Pedro I; RESTAURADOR

CARAMURU:  Hist. Diogo Álvares Correia (1475 — 1557) foi um náufrago português que passou a vida entre os índios do Brasil e facilitou seu contato com os primeiros administradores e missionários. 
Recebeu a alcunha Caramuru dos índios tupinambás. 
Entre as versões sobre a origem dessa alcunha, há a que por ter sido encontrado nu, faminto e coberto de algas, os nativos inicialmente o ridicularizaram chamando-o de Caramuru em alusão à cor e à agressividade do peixe que se esconde nos recifes dessa região.

O peixe caramuru
Tambêm  o filme


----------



## joaosilva

Lamento a confusão com a tanga... Onde é que eu teria a cabeça?

Do tupi a diversos níveis pode-se ouvir, das palavras que por alto dei uma olhada:
Abacaxi, açaí, amendoim, ananás, guaraná (não estava na lista mas deve de ser, não?), jaguar, jibóia, mandioca, picanha (não vi na lista mas não será?), piranha, saguim, tapioca, tapir, tatu, tucano, urubu.
Já agora...
Do aruaque também cá chegaram palavras: batata, cacique, canibal, canoa, caribe, furacão, goiaba, iguana, maizena, savana, tabaco.
Caribe: colibri, guiana, louro, mamão


----------



## joaosilva

machadinho said:


> Caramuru¹ chegou aí, João?
> (Resposta: vários!)
> 
> ¹[kaɾamu'ru] português; restaurador; europeu; e obra de Santa Rita Durão



Eu não tinha consciência da existência de tal livro nem de tais feitos... Mas de certeza que há gente com algum interesse no assunto que o conheça


----------



## marta12

Assim de repente, foram as palavras que encontrei que por cá também usamos:

acaju, amendoim, ananás, capão, arara, jibóia, mandioca (menos usada), piranha, pitanga, surucucu (talvez não escrita desta maneira), tapioca, tatu, tipóia (caro de cavalos antigo), tucano

_maracajá_, será a fruta a que chamamos maracujá?


----------



## machadinho

Não. Maracajá é um gatinho.
Adoro maracujá! Já experimentou, GC?


----------



## J. Bailica

joaosilva said:


> Lamento a confusão com a tanga... Onde é que eu teria a cabeça?
> 
> Do tupi a diversos níveis pode-se ouvir, das palavras que por alto dei uma olhada:
> Abacaxi, açaí, amendoim, ananás, guaraná (não estava na lista mas deve de ser, não?), jaguar, jibóia, mandioca, picanha (não vi na lista mas não será?), piranha, saguim, tapioca, tapir, tatu, tucano, urubu.
> Já agora...
> Do aruaque também cá chegaram palavras: batata, cacique, canibal, canoa, caribe, furacão, goiaba, iguana, maizena, savana, tabaco.
> Caribe: colibri, guiana, louro, mamão


 
Curioso, não fazia ideia (e são palavras ótimas, muito apaladadas; mesmo as que não se referem a comida).

Mas de 'açai' e 'tapir' nunca dei pela chegada; nuna ouvi, nem conheço o significado; e tucano e urubu têm um uso residual (diria que pelo menos 90% dos portugueses não saberiam dizer do que se trata).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Guaraná: Do tupi wara'ná. 
Jibóia
Saguim
Tatu
Urubu

Picanha: De or.obsc., prov. picar + -anha


----------



## machadinho

E há também instituições governamentais: pra começar, o  Itamaraty,¹ correspondente ao _State Department _do GC.

¹pedra rosa em guarani


----------



## joaosilva

J. Bailica said:


> Curioso, não fazia ideia (e são palavras ótimas, muito apaladadas; mesmo as que não se referem a comida).
> 
> Mas de 'açai' e 'tapir' nunca dei pela chegada; nuna ouvi, nem conheço o significado; e tucano e urubu têm um uso residual (diria que pelo menos 90% dos portugueses não saberiam dizer do que se trata).



açai para quem está familiarizado com ervanárias, suplementos energéticos/vitamínicos...

Tapir talvez seja o menos conhecido... mas há quem conheça o bichinho do qual se trata.

Mas tucano e sobretudo urubu (que é até usado em sentido figurado) é conhecido por muitíssimo mais do que 10% das pessoas.


----------



## GamblingCamel

TY M12.

Acaju (arvore e cor), Caju (Do tupi aka'yu.) _I didn't know that the cashew nut grows out from the tip of the berry.   _
Capão (frango capado)
Arara 
Pitanga
Surucucu
Tatu
Tipóiia
Maracujá _No, Hatchett, I've never eaten maracujá._


----------



## joaosilva

GamblingCamel said:


> TY M12.
> 
> Acaju (arvore e cor), Caju (Do tupi aka'yu.) _I didn't know that the cashew nut grows out from the tip of the berry.   _ In Portugal we also use Caju
> Capão (frango capado) No, no... Well, I really don't know if you're kidding. Because this capão (frango capado: castrated young male chicken; not a turkey by the way) has a Latin origin. But the tupi capão means bushes... Well, I see now, you were not kidding
> Arara  We use arara in Portugal
> Pitanga
> Surucucu
> Tatu
> Tipóiia
> Maracujá _No, Hatchett, I've never eaten maracujá._


 We use maracujá a lot


----------



## GamblingCamel

I didn't correctly read the CAPÃO entry in Aulette.  I was a little surprised that the Tupi word for a castrated rooster was so similar to CAPON, the word in English + French. The Tupi CAPÃO is a small woods: 1. Bras. Bot. Trecho pequeno de mata arbórea em meio a um campo. 2. Pequeno bosque. Do tupi ka'a pu'ã.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Catinga *e *inhaca*, a primeira significando mau cheiro em geral e a segunda, mais especificamente, odor de corpo. Os índios, asseados que eram, se horrorizaram com a falta de higiene dos primeiros europeus e nos legaram essas duas palavras, usadas até hoje na linguagem popular.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, não misturem alhos com bugalhos.
capão- frango capado do  latim vulgar *cappone < lat. capone.]
capão - Variante de caapuã.- porção de mato isolado no meio do campo


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> *Catinga *e *inhaca*, a primeira significando mau cheiro em geral e a segunda, mais especificamente, odor de corpo. Os índios, asseados que eram, se horrorizaram com a falta de higiene dos primeiros europeus e nos legaram essas duas palavras, usadas até hoje na linguagem popular.





> *CATINGA* 1
> 1. Bras. Mau cheiro que exala um corpo suado ou sujo; INHACA
> 2. P.ext. Qualquer cheiro desagradável, nauseante



"A tigre preta ficou toda atrapalhada por causa que era cega e não cheirava mais a CATINGA da comadre. Palau correu mais muito e olhou pra trás. Não enxergou a tigre."

Also:
"Então saiu do meio da CATINGA-DE-PORCO uma dona alta e feiosa com trança até o pé. E a dona perguntou conchichando pro herói ..."

"O próprio séquito sarapintado se dissolvera.  Não vê que um AJURU-CATINGA passara muito afobado por ali. Os papagaios perguntaram pro parente onde que ia."



> *CAATINGA*:
> (Bras ) mata de vegetação enfezada, composta de espinheiros, árvores tortuosas, cardos e gravatás. || Zona onde se encontra esta vegetação.



"Macunaíma apertou o passo e entrou correndo na CAATINGA porém o Currupira corria mais que ele e o menino isso vinha que vinha acochado pelo outro."


----------



## Istriano

_guaxinim _(raccoon)
_quati _(coatimundi)
_jararaca _(Bothrops snake)
_jaguatirica _(ocelot)
_gambá _(possum)
_urubu _(vulture)
_onça-pintada _(jaguar; _Panthera onca_)
_bói(a)_ (any snake): _jibóia _(boa), _boiúna/sucuri _(anaconda)
_perereca _(green tree frog) [from _pererek _= to jump]

_nhenhenhém _(useless/endless talk)
_pindaíba _(being broke, short on money)
_guri (RS, ES DF)/piá (PR)/curumim (AM, PA) _(boy)
_mirim _(small, young)
_cutucar _(to poke)
_pipocar _(arrebentar)
_pocar _(explodir; _used from Campos RJ to São Luís MA_)

OS TUPINISMOS NA FORMAÇÃO DO LÉXICO PORTUGUÊS DO BRASIL

*A PRESENÇA DE TUPINISMOS NA LÍNGUA FALADA NA REGIÃO CENTRO-OESTE*


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> Maracujá _No, Hatchett, I've never eaten maracujá._


What about the passion fruit? There has to be a Brazilian grocery store in Manhatan  where you may find it.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> What about the passion fruit? There has to be a Brazilian grocery store in Manhatan  where you may find it.


To tell you the truth, I had to click into a Google to see exactly what we call a passion fruit in English. Yes, it's maracujá.

Yahoo. answers.com ~~ "Where can i buy a pasion fruit in New York City?"
"Try Dean & Delucca's." "Chelsea Market might help." "Go to the grocery stores in Chinatown."

_TY, I. for the additional Tupi vocab._


----------



## Istriano

_Passion fruit_ sounds a bit like _forbidden fruit_ (that is, _apples _ )


----------

